# looking for a touring caravan to buy



## mattanji46&2 (Aug 1, 2012)

hi all, just a quick shout out to anyone who might have, or know of someone who has a caravan for sale, (we really need something on the small side) with awning would be a plus,
we do not plan on touring in this caravan, it will remain static, so it only needs to be road worthy enough to get to us.
we have a budget of around a 1000 euros

we would also need it delivered
to near Penemacor


any help would be most appreciated


----------

